# Helpful Info consolidated from Amazon Kindle threads



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I was asked to post this here. It is information I have on my Kindle that I thought would help others.
-B.Tackitt
----
ok. trying to consolidate a tiny bit of the information from these threads. Mainly how to get information onto your Kindle, and places to download free books from other than Amazon, and where you can find etextbooks other than at Amazon. This is a file I have on my Kindle, so I thought I would share.
-------------

There are multiple ways to get information onto your Kindle.
1.) buy it from Amazon via your kindle and have it download right then
2.) Buy it from Amazon from your PC. can either send to your Kindle with whispernet or
2b.) send it to your computer and download it to your PC via USB cable. (great for those not in whispernet range.
3.) some of the free websites will send it directly to your kindle the same way Amazon does with whispernet. Feedbooks, Manybooks, some Project Gutenberg... couple others I cannot remember off the top of my head, at no charge.
4.) Download to your computer from a website, and if in a Kindle recognized format put on your Kindle via USB cable
5.) if NOT in a Kindle recognized format, you have a few choices. 
5a) Send to Amazon via the (yourkindlename)@kindle.com to have them convert it and send it wirelessly to your Kindle. For the $0.15 charge per MB
5b) Send it to Amazon via the (yourkindlename)@free.kindle.com to have them convert it, send it to your home e-mail, and you put it on your kindle via USB cable
5c) Use one of the conversion programs out there yourself and then transfer it to your kindle via USB cable for free.

The following started as a thread T.Beck posted on how to download millions of books for free to your Kindle.
ƒÞ All asterisks are explained at the end of the list-
www.gutenberg.org 20,000 or so titles - mostly classics or things that no longer have copyright. Multiple languages. There are links to other sites that boast a total of 100k titles. ***, ****
www.freekindlebooks.org This is a site that has mostly Gutenberg books in a kindle ready format. 
www.worldlibrary.net 400,000 titles - classics, modern, government, multiple languages, all the ones I tried were free. Requires $8.95 yearly subscription fee, consider it the cost of a library card.*, ***, ****
www.fictionwise.com offers both unencrypted and encrypted .mobi files. Full range of reading and many free books as well. *, **, ****
www.mobipocket.com lots of titles, most you can find on amazon.com in the Kindle section for less. 
www.webscriptions.net This is Baen books and mostly SciFi. None are encrypted, many are free, and can be transferred directly to your Kindle. Choose Kindle compatible for the download. ****
www.wowio.com uses .pdf format. **, You will need to register and can download up to three books a day, free. Only available to people in the US, due to copyright and licensing restrictions. 
www.fictionpress.com 900,000 Mostly original works, as in unknown, normally unpublished authors. Some good, some not, take your chances, you may discover the next JK Rowling. Displays in text. Cut, paste and email to yourself, or save in .txt file and upload.
www.manybooks.net 20,000 titles or so. Has a Kindle format. ***, ****

www.mnybks.net - an extension of Manybooks above, but if you access it through the basic WebBrowser in Kindle, you can download directly to your Kindle, the way you would an Amazon book. Choose the Mobipocket format.
www.feedbooks.com Share books, self published books and a make it yourself newspaper. With a little manipulation of the tools below, you can get your own newspaper, you could probably even directly email it to your Kindle in the morning if you allow that site to send you stuff. You will need to register, but there is no cost. There is now a "Kindle Download Guide" from www.feedbooks.com includes links to many classics, including many in foreign languages. Update this monthly as new books are added regularly.
www.ccel.org Christian centered works. Available in pdf, word, and text, all readily transferable to your Kindle. 
http://www.munseys.com about 25,000 books, classic and contemporary. Download in a variety of formats.

* They save as .pdf files that you can email to your Kindle. It sees the .pdf as a file of words, not pictures of words, so it can be resized and adjusted just as any other eBook. Download the book to your PC, and email that file to your Kindle, or [email protected] and load through the USB cable if you want to save the 10 cent conversion charge. (but they have not started charging yet anyway)
** For the encrypted ones in .mobi, a tool can be used to allow the kindle to see it. This tool does not make a copy of the book, merely adds a flag so that the Kindle can display it (it would be hard to call this a violation of copyright or use conditions since both formats are Amazon¡¦s). The tool and directions on how to use it are at: http://igorsk.blogspot.com/2007/12/mobipocket-books-on-kindle.html
*** Site runs on donations
**** Can be downloaded directly to your Kindle when it is plugged in as an external storage device, simply specify the Kindle folder when selecting where to put your book.

The following are additions to the list of free sites to download from:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle
www.cyberread.com
www.blackmask.com
http://www.freekindlebooks.org
http://education-portal.com/articles/40_Places_for_College_Students_to_Find_Free_Unabridged_Books_Online.html
http://www.free-online-novels.com/index.html
http://www.munseys.com/joomla for download via the web browser
http://www.boysbooks.org 
http://www.librivox.org for free audio books
http://www.Booksie.com 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/vampires/pda/index.shtml [get the prc version]
http://kindle.sinshoppe.com 
http://toc.oreilly.com/2008/07/30-oreilly-titles-now-available-as-ebook-bundles.html 
http://www.Tor.com 
http://www.baen.com/library/ 
http://www.hagenspan.com/books.html 
Mobipocket Download Guide is located here:
http://www.mobileread.com/mobiguide 
http://www.netlibrary.net/WorldHome.html 
http://www.freekindlebooks.org/Bibles/bibles.html 
http://www.panamindorah.com/?page_id=80 
http://www.robertburtonrobinson.com/free-ebooks-downloads/

Etextbooks other than from Amazon can be found in the following places:
Most are in PDF format.

http://textbooks.vitalsource.com/
http://www.ichapters.com/market/index.html# 
http://www.coursesmart.com/students
http://www.freeloadpress.com/students.html
http://www.cafescribe.com/
http://www.booksonboard.com/index.php?BODY=browse&BROWSE=textbooks&m=1
http://www.textbooks.com/custserv-ebooks.php
http://www.ichapters.com
http://www.follettbooks.com/fb3/ebooksMain.jsp

Edit 6/10/09
adding in 
http://www.mobilereference.com 
A great place to get quickstudy guides. I downloaded the following there and they work great on my K1 (even the graphics are simple enough for it.:
MEDICAL ILLUSTRATED STUDY GUIDES COLLECTION 25 subject-books for only $139.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Many of the websites you reference are in our "Book Lovers Links" on the Book Corner board. . .but not all. . . .and some of your annotations are new info too. . .thanks. . . .

Feel free to head over to our Intros and Welcomes board and tell us a little bit about yourself. . . also lots more to explore 'round here!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks again for sharing this info.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

adding in 
http://www.mobilereference.com 
A great place to get quickstudy guides. I downloaded the following there and they work great on my K1 (even the graphics are simple enough for it.:
MEDICAL ILLUSTRATED STUDY GUIDES COLLECTION 25 subject-books for only $139.


----------

